# Bunny breed? I think scruffles is a mini lop mix breed.. But I'm not sure. Any input?



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Orchid (Mar 2, 2014)

I have zero input except I had to say. OMG! Ever so cute! I love helicopter ears!


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 2, 2014)

He could be a lop mix. He is so beautiful. I love his color.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 2, 2014)

Head makes me think mix, and a very cute one too!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha, that's the cutest. Definitely some variety of lop mix and some variety of not lop  Adorable though


----------



## lovelops (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like a sable lop. I don't know about being a mix but the face looks similar to my Holland Lop.. no matter what
that is one cute rabbit!!! More photos please!

Vanessa


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes, shocking enough. Pure lops just don't Lop.

Can I have a picture of his head side on? Please.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 3, 2014)

Please try and provide better photos as well as a current age and weight of your rabbit.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
This guide will help you try and get better photos.


----------



## selbert (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes the crown on a mini lop doesn't develop completely preventing the ears from lopping properly. This could be the case here, or possibly mixed I'm no expert haha. That bun is truly adorable though, I love helicopter ears! 

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 3, 2014)

There's obviously some lop in there, but as to what else or what sort of lop, I couldn't say ("lop" just means the ears hang down). We have a Rabbit Identification Key here on RO which might be of some help - http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/what-breed-my-bunny-start-here-77893/ 

I don't know what country you're in - in case you weren't aware, "mini lop" has two different meanings depending on whether you follow the US or British/European naming conventions. The US "mini lop" is a British "dwarf lop", and the British "mini lop" is the US "Holland lop" - it's somewhat confusing when we have two members arguing what they're looking at, and they really mean the same thing, but from two different naming systems.


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think his momma at the farm is a holland lop


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

He is adorable though. I love his ears
this is him as a baby about 2 months old


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 3, 2014)

Seeing him like that he looks fairly pure but his face doesn't look flat enough although his ears are short and wide and definitely look floppy but he could just have too small of a crown. I have a pet bun like that she never lopped properly despite both her parents being purebreds she looks like a cross but isn't.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 3, 2014)

Send me a picture of his hind feet, if he is a cross they'll be longer and thinner than a purebred lop as they have short thick back feet.


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the best pic I've got of his back feet right now. He is a baby here. 2 months ish at the time


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

I can get another once I get home of his 6 month old feet.


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

At his 3 month appt he was about 2 pounds. My guess is that he roughly gained a pound or two. I tried weighing him but he didn't stay on the scale long enough for me to catch the weight. He is 6 months


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

He looks like this but without the bump on nose area


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 3, 2014)

None of these pictures show what the experts actually need to see.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
Please post proper photos and include a proper weight with his current age. Weight is really important here.


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

Scruffles is about 4 pounds. He is 6 months old. The vet set that he is not going to get much bigger. I did my best to get those pictures. However, the back view picture didn't work so well. Scruffles decided picture time was over [
ATTACH]8646[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tammy B (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not expert but i have been doing all kinds of bunny research and there was a bunny on a site i was on last night that had a bunny on it like scruffles and it was Holland lop/Mini Rex mix...Not sure if that is what he is or not but i guess maybe ?? Was even the same color almost lol.

He is very sweet though and looks cuddly :hearts


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds about right. His dad might have been a Rex. Thanks for the bunny compliments. He is a favorite at the vets office


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, definitely looks to be a cross. I have a seal point Lop x and he looks exactly the same with the nose bump and long feet, he's a little munchkin! Your bun is a pretty little thing!


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks &#128523;


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I would definitely call him a lop mix. As far as mini or holland its really up in the air. He could very well be more of a holland mix due to his smaller size but nothing physically shouts it. Hollands dont grow into their heads until about 6mos to a year. His head is narrow for a holland or a mini so definitely could be another mix such as a mini rex in there as well. Hence why I would just say lop mix. 

As for his color its more defined. He is a vienna marked blue/fawn Harlequin


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input!


----------

